# Win a PRIZE A DAY from A-MAZE-N Smoker for Father's Day!



## jennio11 (Jun 12, 2015)

It's Father's Day... which means it's time for another awesome daily giveaway from A-MAZE-N Products.  

Want to win one of the Daily Prizes OR the Grand Prize?  

Read below to enter.

Enter every day today through 6/22  We'll randomly pull our first winner TOMORROW, 6/13, at 12 pm Central/10 am Pacific.  One winner will be chosen every day until 6/21, and on 6/22 we'll pick the GRAND PRIZE WINNER.  

*Here's how it works:*
 
1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
    Don't have a Facebook Account?......pm TJohnson with "I don't have a Facebook account"
 
2. Simply answer this question in a reply to this thread: 

 
           _What are you smoking for Father's Day???  Tell us in a reply to this thread and include a picture if you want!_

*The grand prize is worth $294.37!*

This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 continental states.

*DAILY PRIZE:*

- AMNPS or 12" Tube Smoker

- 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS

- 1' x 18" QMATZ

  *    TOTAL VALUE = $51.13*













350x700px-LL-bf066f0a_DailyPrizePic (1).jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 12, 2015






*GRAND PRIZE:*

- AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER

- 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS

- SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH

- MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK

- MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER

- VACUUM TUMBLER

- 10'x18" QMATZ













350x700px-LL-2c8b9706_DSC03435Crop (1).jpeg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 12, 2015






*DAILY WINNERS!!*

6/13/15 - AquaDuck
6/14/15 - Mummel
6/15/15 - SeenRed

6/16/15 - Double Shooter

6/17/15 - TSIN

6/18/15 - gary s

6/19/15 - Dave Omak

6/20/15 - Smokin Phil

6/21/15 - Tank

*GRAND PRIZE WINNER!!!!*

6/22/15 - BASSMAN

*THANKS EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## bullfrog943 (Jun 12, 2015)

Country Pork Ribs


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 12, 2015)

Starting out with ABT's (everybody's fav) and Baby Bella crab stuffed shrooms


----------



## wazzuqer (Jun 12, 2015)

Smoiks and Ribs...


----------



## icyhot (Jun 12, 2015)

Brisket


----------



## litterbug (Jun 12, 2015)

Pulled pork


----------



## beuregard (Jun 12, 2015)

Smoked ham, beans with jalepenos and corn bread


----------



## gary s (Jun 12, 2015)

Cured smoked pulled ham  and of coarse Beans

Gary


----------



## robitaillere2 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have duty on Fathers Day so I'm smoking wings to bring in for all the dads on my Navy ship.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 12, 2015)

*Another Contest!!!*


----------



## justmyname (Jun 12, 2015)

Keeping it simple with chicken quarters and pork ribs


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will probably be on the menu.....    We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

Pictures from a past smoke......













DSCF2143.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 12, 2015


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 12, 2015)

Wild caught chinook salmon.


----------



## mummel (Jun 12, 2015)

Todd you are awesome. Pork butt here we come!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2015)

First off, Thanks Todd for doing this contest again...  

Maybe some pulled pork !  Pic of a smoke from last month !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 12, 2015


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 13, 2015)

*Enter....Enter....Enter!*


----------



## bassman (Jun 13, 2015)

Baby backs and beef ribs.


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 13, 2015)

Ribs and abts.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 13, 2015)

Beer can burgers and ABTs


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 13, 2015)

Pulled pork sandwiches for this dad!


----------



## xray (Jun 13, 2015)

Baby back ribs.


----------



## beuregard (Jun 13, 2015)

Today, going to try beer can burgers, with sauteed morels, green onion from the garden (finally) tomatoes (wish they were ready in garden), green peppers. Thanks Todd for another great Father day contest.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 13, 2015)

Gonna smoke a big ol Prime Rib!!! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 13, 2015)

Smokin feather bones, pulled pork, and a brisket


----------



## the macdaddy (Jun 13, 2015)

Doing 2 pork butts for the big day, with a side of mac n cheese!


----------



## worldwarz (Jun 13, 2015)

Abt's, kielbasa, baked beans, and Brisket for the main course.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll be doing Ribs...


----------



## spiral (Jun 13, 2015)

Still not sure but I am thinking maybe some chicken skewers like the ones below.

Before smoke













2015-05-10 16.37.19.jpg



__ spiral
__ Jun 13, 2015






After Smoke













2015-05-10 19.13.18.jpg



__ spiral
__ Jun 13, 2015






Thanks to Todd for the Q-Matz  They are great for these kind of cooks.


----------



## aquaduck (Jun 13, 2015)

Brisket!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 13, 2015)

Still deciding.  Was going to smoke something for dad but he is out of town until tomorrow.  Not sure how much time I will have so I may do some reverse sear steaks with hickory smoke.


----------



## boardpuller (Jun 13, 2015)

Beef Ribs


----------



## ega-q (Jun 13, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???_

_​My current plan is to smoke a simple spinach and cheese fattie...._


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 13, 2015)

Muh bad....

The salmon I posted for Father's Day is being prepped to be smoked today... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just a little early to plan for next weekend, since I have to work both days(Pinot Days SFon the 20th and the Summit Wineries Solstice Celebration in Los Gatos on the 21st)... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...the Wednesday or Thursday prior to Father's Day, I'll have something smokin' to eat while working the weekend.

You can still hear them screaming...

 













IMG_7616.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 13, 2015






All set and ready for a 200 smoke...













Lemon Green Onion Salmon.jpg



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## litterbug (Jun 13, 2015)

I need to go to the store and see how much tri-tip is going for these days.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 13, 2015)

Going for some spareribs and some ABT's


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll probably be smoking a prime rib roast that I got from Snake River Farms. This is the pic off their website, but mine is pretty close to that.













rr-3_bone_in-prime-rib_004_1.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 13, 2015)

ABT's and Pork Loin

Gary


----------



## smokering90 (Jun 13, 2015)

Smokin some ribs, and maybe some chicken quarters, still trying to decide


----------



## welshrarebit (Jun 13, 2015)

My wife's already told me I'm cooking for a fundraiser breakfast that morning and I have to work the pm job after that. So Father's Day I won't be smoking nutting.

I'm hoping to do some char siu and smoked meat before then though for some manapuas for the day!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 13, 2015)

I will be smoking a pork loin.


----------



## moorekend (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll probably smoke 2 pork butts. Have a 7# and 8# in the freezer.


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 13, 2015)

Ribs


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 13, 2015)

*Today's lucky winner is Aquaduck - Congratulations Aquaduck!*

*Don't forget to enter again - you could be Day 2 winner :)*

*Keep those grills lit.*


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Fresh Mountain Trout!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 13, 2015)

Maybe some apple smoked thighs....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## litterbug (Jun 13, 2015)

Snack sticks


----------



## bassman (Jun 13, 2015)

Wicked baked beans.













100_3396.jpg



__ bassman
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 13, 2015)

Some sweet and spicy St. Luis Ribs


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 13, 2015)

Brats & Brews













IMG_7655.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## 1finder (Jun 13, 2015)

Some Baby back ribs & Dutch's beans (slightly modified)


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will probably be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from a past smoke......













DSCF2142.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## stanjk (Jun 14, 2015)

kabanosy!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 14, 2015)

I just ordered a full packer for Father's Day! He does like a good brisket, maybe I'll get Gary to smoke it for him.....LOL

Looks like brisket !!! Those who don't like brisket, well we'll have brisket sandwiches for them!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2015)

Some Bologna i did few weeks ago. Used my tube with a mix.













rtb1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 14, 2015


















rtb2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 14, 2015


















rtb4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 14, 2015






Cut with some smoked cheese.













bologna65.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## icyhot (Jun 14, 2015)

Brisket and a pork shoulder.


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 14, 2015)

Ribs,beans and smoked shrimp.,


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Jun 14, 2015)

Neck bones for beans AND whole quail!!


----------



## tropics (Jun 14, 2015)

Pulled Pork and Rolls













100_2252.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 14, 2015


















100_2259.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 14, 2015)

*TODAY'S DAILY WINNER ANNOUNCED AT NOON TODAY!*


----------



## xray (Jun 14, 2015)

image.jpg



__ xray
__ Jun 14, 2015





Ribs


----------



## slysmoke (Jun 14, 2015)

Might do some beef ribs


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 14, 2015)

RIBS!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2015)

To go with the prime rib I'll be smoking I will also have a batch of Chef JJ's smokey Au Jus catching all the good drippings!


----------



## gary s (Jun 14, 2015)

Cured, Smoked, Pulled Butt Ham    "Look Familiar "      Bearcarver's Recipe













IMG_20150316_123258_137.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## mummel (Jun 14, 2015)

My first butt was a huge success! I can't wait to do another.


----------



## seenred (Jun 14, 2015)

St. Louise Spare Ribs!

Red


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jun 14, 2015)

couple of racks of spares


----------



## robitaillere2 (Jun 14, 2015)

The chicken wings aren't gonna work out. While I was waiting for the day to come to make them I got too excited and did them early and am eating them today. So, now for fathers day I think I nay have to do some Baby Backs.

Here's a poem I wrote about Baby Backs...

Baby Backs, Baby Back....yummmy!

Okay, it's not that good of a poem yet.


----------



## robitaillere2 (Jun 14, 2015)

I couldn't wait for next week to do the wings...got too excited with anticipation and just made them Friday night.  Looks like I'm going to have to switch to Baby Backs for Dad Day instead.

Here's a poem I wrote about it...

Baby Backs, Baby Backs...yummmmy!

Okay, so it needs some work!


----------



## dave17a (Jun 14, 2015)

Gotta do a slab rubbed with ploughboys. put some slices of my pepper bacon to smoke even further.













20150511_182529.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 17, 2015


















20141102_091832.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## drewed (Jun 14, 2015)

Pulled pork and bean!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 14, 2015)

Beer can burgers and abts


----------



## boardpuller (Jun 14, 2015)

Ribs


----------



## ajbert (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll be throwing a few rainbow trout in the smoker along with some baked beans.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 14, 2015)

Beef ribs, spare ribs, wings, dutch's baked beans and maybe some ABTs!!  Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 14, 2015)

If I'm lucky enough to win I could cold smoke some cheese as a late Father's Day gift for family.


----------



## chewmeister (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like I'll be smoking some St. Louis style ribs and homemade baked beans followed by a good Dominican cigar.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 14, 2015)

Smoking a couple of pork butts and some bacon candy for Father's day. 

Sure hope I win this. Wanted an AMAZEN tube smoker for my MES30 for a while now, but having a hard time affording it.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 14, 2015)

I will have to do some smoked almonds as well for a nice gift.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will probably be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from a past smoke......













DSCF2004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 14, 2015)

Chicken and a fatty!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations to Mummel for being Day 2 WINNER!! 

Keep those entries coming :)


----------



## curse (Jun 14, 2015)

Pulled pork stuffed burgers and baby backs!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2015)

It's going to be RIBS this year. The only problem is I, the dad, has to do the cooking!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It's going to be RIBS this year. The only problem is I, the dad, has to do the cooking!:icon_cry: ...JJ



Is that really a problem?    Lol


----------



## moorekend (Jun 14, 2015)

Smoking two pork butts. Maybe some spare ribs in with them for lunch time.


----------



## bassman (Jun 14, 2015)

Hot sourdough rolls.













100_2258.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## tropics (Jun 14, 2015)

Bassman said:


> Hot sourdough rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need the recipe for them and the how to do it.

Nice looking Rolls


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 14, 2015)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 14, 2015






Smoked cheese !


----------



## big nut brewer (Jun 14, 2015)

BABYBACK RIBS!!!!


----------



## catfish1st (Jun 14, 2015)

Smoking Prime Rib using Bear's step by step and smoking some large raw shrimp also.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 14, 2015)

It might be pulled pork stuffed potatoes













20141214_183806.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Jun 14, 2015







Unfortunately I am in the same boat as Chef Jimmy......I'll be doin the cooking.....


----------



## ibbones (Jun 14, 2015)

Smoking another Butt!!!


----------



## brian corgard (Jun 14, 2015)

Hoping to try my 1st beef brisket


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jun 14, 2015)

Ribs


----------



## 1finder (Jun 14, 2015)

BB ribs, Dutch's beans & roasted corn on the cobb w/lime butter and smoked salt.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 14, 2015)

I smoke a lot of different things as you folks know. BUT being a Texas guy AND it is fathers day... then my choice will be....

 _What are you smoking for Father's Day???_

_*Brisket!!!!*_













photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Aug 17, 2014


----------



## seenred (Jun 14, 2015)

St. Louis spares!

Red


----------



## justmyname (Jun 14, 2015)

Ended up just doing simple chicken quarters (pecan and apple wood) with a pasta salad side, no pics, sorry.

@TJohnson  do we need to post each day for an entry or is one post good for all days?


----------



## papajeep (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm trying to find a brisket, their scarce as hens teeth round here. I did manage to smoke some country style ribs 













image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ Jun 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ Jun 14, 2015





and chicken breast 













image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ Jun 14, 2015





today just to stay in practice. Oh I also tossed a butt on. 













image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## per2467 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll be doing the family favorite, pork ribs.


----------



## goensouth (Jun 14, 2015)

Smoked pulled pork Sriracha enchiladas..













20150614_215939.jpg



__ goensouth
__ Jun 14, 2015


----------



## jsc1234 (Jun 14, 2015)

Whatever my dad wants,  He deserves it all   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Nuff said


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 14, 2015)

*Keep Entering to WIN!!!*


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 14, 2015)

Still gotta be some good ole pulled pork


----------



## papajeep (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm going on hour 5 of what I expect to be an all nighter 12 hour smoke on a Boston butt all because my son promised que to the guys at work. What us tuff guys won't do to keep em happy [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## mummel (Jun 14, 2015)

Todd I can't believe it. Thank you! In for round 3 with my pork butt!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 14, 2015)

Do we have to re-enter everyday?  If so, beer can burgers and abts.


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 14, 2015)

I would just love to win anything from amazen I don't own any products


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 14, 2015)

Might have to try something new...

Maybe some beef ribs...


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 14, 2015)

Gonna smoke me some ribs !!


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 15, 2015)

Going to smoke a couple of butts for some pulled pork.

Chuck


----------



## stanjk (Jun 15, 2015)

Do some eggs while the kabanosy is smokin.


----------



## xray (Jun 15, 2015)

Ribs and maybe some ABTs!


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 15, 2015)

Ribs and smoked beans!


----------



## ega-q (Jun 15, 2015)

​My current plan is to smoke a simple spinach and cheese fattie...


----------



## gary s (Jun 15, 2015)

Cured Pulled Butt Ham

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 15, 2015)

I am leaning towards my arch enemy...... Brisket.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 15, 2015)

I might do some pork ribs for Father's day. They turned out really well last time I did them for a family get together.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 15, 2015)

Might try some Scotch Eggs


----------



## icyhot (Jun 15, 2015)

Brisket and pulled pork.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 15, 2015)

Probably need a plate of these













18210973593_c91af3b8f9_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## goensouth (Jun 15, 2015)

Pig.


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 15, 2015)

Adding a brisket withe the ribs.


----------



## link (Jun 15, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day??? _

_I am planing on smoking a nice pork shoulder and maybe some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs,_

_Link_


----------



## tropics (Jun 15, 2015)

Breakfast will be home made breakfast sausage.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 15, 2015)

Was thinking if eggs are done sunny side in pan on smoker while scrapple was going how they'd be. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## spiral (Jun 15, 2015)

Contemplating on a pork butt for some great pulled pork sammies.  I have one in the freezer dying to experience that TBS.


----------



## boardpuller (Jun 15, 2015)

Beef


----------



## link (Jun 15, 2015)

Is it one entry per day?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will probably be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from a past smoke......














DSCF2001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2015)

18 lbs of cow chest........ Choice is the best we get around here. I bought two so I would have some for a yet to be determined possible Chili.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 15, 2015






I have never done this but were it not fathers day I would most definately be trying it. I may try it anyway. Oh ....LOL well here's what I mean.

Butcher paper ( I didn't remember to up it in the picture), and Da'Juice.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Jun 15, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???   how about another meatloaf_













IMG_20150614_175407072.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 15, 2015


















IMG_20150614_184640923.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 15, 2015)

Now I found at dad will be in town all day after all.  May have to change and do some baby backs!


----------



## rpeters48 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have to cook on fathers day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Eye of round then to try and duplicate this


----------



## trish6103 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am going to give chuck roast a try, since I've never done it before. Maybe a turkey breast or leg quarters. 
My husband loves jalapenos, so I am going to make some poppers as well.


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 15, 2015)

RIBS!


----------



## bassman (Jun 15, 2015)

How about some chicken cordon bleu?













100_2531.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 20, 2014


















100_2533.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 15, 2015)

Fathers day smoke for me will be ribs, Dutch's wicked baked beans, and maybe some corn on the smoker as well!


----------



## tank (Jun 15, 2015)

I will be smoking some fresh trout!


----------



## bigmoe615 (Jun 15, 2015)

Gonna try my first prime rib!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2015)

*Sorry For The Delay!*

*Today's Daily Winner is SeenRed!*

*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## chewmeister (Jun 15, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Sorry For The Delay!*
> 
> *Today's Daily Winner is SeenRed!*
> 
> *CONGRATS!!!*


What? I want a re-draw. All kidding aside, congrats Red.


----------



## 1finder (Jun 15, 2015)

Smoked deviled eggs


----------



## bassman (Jun 15, 2015)

Canadian bacon for breakfast.













100_2560.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ribs, Ribs, and more Ribs....  and then a brisket


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 15, 2015)

A spatchcock Chic!!!!













P5230002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 23, 2015


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ribs and maybe a brisket.


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 15, 2015)

Time for something new on the smoker....

Beef ribs looks rather enticing...


----------



## jonnyg (Jun 15, 2015)

Pulled Pork!  And wanna try beef ribs!


----------



## papajeep (Jun 15, 2015)

Still smokin butts, it's not the same one as last night though. How many of you smoke 2 or more nights in a row ?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 15, 2015)

Might be a stuffed burger !


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2015)

Papajeep said:


> Still smokin butts, it's not the same one as last night though. How many of you smoke 2 or more nights in a row ?


As many as possible I assume. LOL


----------



## moorekend (Jun 16, 2015)

Smoking spare ribs for lunch and 2 pork butts for later.


----------



## tropics (Jun 16, 2015)

Going fishing now, to try and catch lunch for Dad Day

Richie


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 16, 2015)

Grilled Mac & Cheese and Pulled Pork on Garlic Toast Sandwich with a side of Apple Cider Vinegar Coleslaw













20150308_183907.jpg



__ jarjarchef
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 16, 2015)

ABTs !!!!!!!!


----------



## doubles shooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Venison ham and Canadian bacon. Love my new pellet smoker. It really does work better for hot smokes than my Amns.


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 16, 2015)

.....maybe some Italian sausage!


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 16, 2015)

Ribs and brisket.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 16, 2015






Might have to make this strawberry and asparagus chutney again to top the prime rib, it's tasty stuff!


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 16, 2015)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## xray (Jun 16, 2015)

Racks O ribs with some ABTs


----------



## seenred (Jun 16, 2015)

Just saw I won...Woot Woot!!  Thanks Todd...you're awesome!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






For today's entry, still smokin spare ribs!!
 

Red


----------



## ega-q (Jun 16, 2015)

​My current plan is to smoke a simple spinach and cheese fattie... may add some pork ribs too


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chicken leg Qtrs....family favorite.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 16, 2015)

Venison back straps


----------



## mummel (Jun 16, 2015)

Boston Butt!


----------



## sfclene (Jun 16, 2015)

Going to smoke 4 racks of ribs on the OK Joe in preparation for my families big 4th of July family Rib Cookoff!!! Got to get the smoker and prep times tuned in so I can win this year.


----------



## drewed (Jun 16, 2015)

Wait!  We have to enter every day?   Dang!  Lol.   Still making pulled pork and beans, but adding Abts for snacking


----------



## gary s (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't do facebook  so my chances are probably slim to none , but anyway    Cured smoked pulled Butt ham

Gary


----------



## link (Jun 16, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day??? _

_I am planing on smoking a nice pork shoulder and maybe some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs,_

_Link_


----------



## driedstick (Jun 16, 2015)

Meatloaf?? 

DS


----------



## dropride (Jun 16, 2015)

Pulled Pork


----------



## tank (Jun 16, 2015)

Pulled Pork is a must.


----------



## icyhot (Jun 16, 2015)

Brisket and pulled pork.


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Jun 16, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???  Tell us in a reply to this thread and include a picture if you want!_

Whole pork loin!!


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 16, 2015)

a beef brisket


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jun 16, 2015)

More Ribs


----------



## boardpuller (Jun 16, 2015)

Anything


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 16, 2015)

Sat-going to do bone in pork chops. Grabbed whatever stubbs wallyworld had left and going to make a smoking weekend out of it. Will have plenty now for the rest of the summer.


----------



## tsin (Jun 16, 2015)

Our fathers day will be Saturday I will be smoking salmon.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 16, 2015)

I am thinking I'd do baby backs.  I see a number of people talking about breakfast as well.  Might have to do the same and smoke some eggs as well.


----------



## van holton (Jun 16, 2015)

Baby Backs for sure


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will probably be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from a past smoke......














DSCF2007.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 16, 2015)

Doing feather bones and pulled pork. And maybe a brisket


----------



## foamheart (Jun 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> 18 lbs of cow chest........ Choice is the best we get around here. I bought two so I would have some for a yet to be determined possible Chili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned Chili day before yesterday...... I just couldn't stand it! You know your a Cowboy when its 90+ degrees outside and youre making hot chili.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 16, 2015






I messed up, I usually put a teaspoon of chilpolte in the pot so since this is 1/2 a chili, I cut it to 1/2 Tablespoon in.

Tastee!!

Will have hotdogs for the World Series tonight. The emphasis here being placed on "Hot", my eyes are watering as I speak and I think I'll need some ice cream later today.

COME ON ICE CREAM!  Great Chili!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 16, 2015)

How about some pickles!!!

DS


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2015)

Wife says Pork Butts are on sale this week. I could eat some Pulled Pork...JJ


----------



## tropics (Jun 16, 2015)

Got some Fluke today so we will make Cheeze it coated Fluke

Richie


----------



## smokin stu (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm smoking Colorado trout! :D


----------



## huskerrow (Jun 16, 2015)

Pork butts!


----------



## reinhard (Jun 16, 2015)

Korean Kalbi beef ribs. Marinated in a Korean mix overnight.  They grill up fast and are the best ribs on earth!!   Cut from the short rib plate, flanken style [thin].  Reinhard













IMG_1718.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015


















IMG_1719.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015


















IMG_1724.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## robitaillere2 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ribs, definitely ribs!


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Jun 16, 2015)

Pork n Beans


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 16, 2015)

*TODAY'S DAILY WINNER IS............Double Shooter*

*CONGRATS!!!!*

*KEEP ENTERING TO WIN!!!*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 16, 2015






How about a side of low and slow chicken to go with our Prime rib!


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jun 16, 2015)

Tri-Tip and some wicked beans.


----------



## fishinjoe (Jun 16, 2015)

As per my fathers request it will be baby backs and pulled pork.

Joe


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 16, 2015)

whatever SWMBO says ...


----------



## sin city smokin (Jun 16, 2015)

3rd Smoke...may branch out to either a Tri-Tip 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






or some Baby Backs


----------



## bassman (Jun 16, 2015)

Chicken legs.













100_3310.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 16, 2015)

Might be ribs now... Who knows, changes from day to day....  LOL. Somethin like these maybe?  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay... How about Wings?  Think I'll cook wings!













P6070002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 7, 2015


















P6070004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## trish6103 (Jun 16, 2015)

Also want to try dome new fatty variations. I'm thinking stuffed with jalapenos, cream cheese and crumbled bacon would be perfect.


----------



## jonnyg (Jun 16, 2015)

Really want to try some beef ribs!


----------



## mummel (Jun 16, 2015)

In for round #5 with my Boston Butt!


----------



## stanjk (Jun 17, 2015)

A fattie!


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 17, 2015)

Still stickin' with beef ribs...


----------



## moorekend (Jun 17, 2015)

Spare Ribs and pulled pork. Also thinking about looking for a brisket.


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 17, 2015)

For sure doing 2 big butts for some pulled pork.

Chuck


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2015)

*ENTER ONCE A DAY FOR A CHANCE TO WIN THE DAILY PRIZE*

*EVERY POST COUNTS TOWARDS A CHANCE TO WIN THE GRAND PRIZE!!!*


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 17, 2015)

Hot Italian sausage.


----------



## okie362 (Jun 17, 2015)

For Father's Day....Daddy likes big butts!!


----------



## icyhot (Jun 17, 2015)

Brisket and pulled pork.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 17, 2015)

Think I will cook  turkey drum sticks!

b













P5170002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 17, 2015


















P5170007.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## tank (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably going with some ribs today.


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2015)

Ribs and ABTs.


----------



## link (Jun 17, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day??? _

_I am planing on smoking a nice pork shoulder and maybe some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs,_

_Link_


----------



## seenred (Jun 17, 2015)

St. Louis Spare Ribs!

Red


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 17, 2015)

Standing rib roast also.


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 17, 2015)

I am sticking with brisket (unless something else is on sale).


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Either a pork loin or deer back strap


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 17, 2015)

With my chops on sat wife wants to try potatoe bombs from the pit boys. Sure, salami, capicola and jack.


----------



## sfclene (Jun 17, 2015)

I am still sticking with some racks of ribs. Gotta get them perfect this year!


----------



## tsin (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll be smoking salmon with my smoking hot wife..


----------



## rpeters48 (Jun 17, 2015)

Eye of round


----------



## masshole (Jun 17, 2015)

Pork butt and St Louis Ribs


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 17, 2015)

Still ribs and brisket.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 17, 2015)

Beer can burgers and abts


----------



## ibbones (Jun 17, 2015)

Smoking a 8.6 pound Butt right now and will do chicken on Sunday.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jun 17, 2015)

Ribs again


----------



## tropics (Jun 17, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???  Tell us in a reply to this thread and include a picture if you want!_

_Going to be driving most the day so Burgers and Dogs._

_Pic of dogs from a previous smoke._













100_2090.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 17, 2015






Richie


----------



## mfreel (Jun 17, 2015)

I've got some ABTs lined up!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 17, 2015)

My baby backs...not Chili's.


----------



## spiral (Jun 17, 2015)

Looking like it might just be Prime Rib for Fathers day this year OH YEA.  My MES 40 is a-waiting and the Hickory pellets are ready to burn.


----------



## the macdaddy (Jun 17, 2015)

Going for the Brisket!


----------



## unclemoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm doing a nibble fest - ABT's, bacon wrapped onion rings, sausage balls, dirty dogs, and maybe some 1/4 lb franks.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 17, 2015)

chicken qtrs


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will probably be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from a past smoke......














DSCF2005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 17, 2015


----------



## ak1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ham.


----------



## spiral (Jun 17, 2015)

And of course some ABT's for the appetizers and Smoked beans for one of the sides to go with the main course.













2015-01-18 13.14.57.jpg



__ spiral
__ Jun 17, 2015


----------



## low down (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll probably be working, but I'm thinking either pulled pork w/ slaw or a tri tip for fajitas.


----------



## low down (Jun 17, 2015)

Once I'm back home of course... haha.


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 17, 2015)

Pulled Pork sandwiches for this dad!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a taste for Beef Short Ribs...JJ


----------



## doubles shooter (Jun 17, 2015)

Got a PM from Todd this morning telling me I won yesterday's drawing. A huge Thank you to Todd for his generosity and support of this site.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 17, 2015)

Ha!  #1 was complete a long time ago!  As for #2, I'm making my neighbors jealous by firing up the smoker for an all day smoke-fest.  There will be:

Beans - the wife's recipe

*Chicken - Got whole chickens for 0.67 / lb at HEB

Deer Jerkey - got a hankerin'

Pork Tenderloin - another sale

*Probably has Bird Flu, but I don't care.  LOOK at that PRICE!!!


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 17, 2015)

Doing a KCBS contest and dinner for sponsors, so:
Chicken, ribs, pork butt, and brisket; shredded pork, pulled chicken, bbq beans, cobbler and home made ice cream :)


----------



## 1elkaholic2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Brisket


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 17, 2015)

For sure doing 2 big butts.

Chuck


----------



## bigmoe615 (Jun 17, 2015)

Still going with prime rib!


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 17, 2015)

RIBS!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ok.. so I nominate myself as today's winner ...


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2015)

*TODAY'S WINNER IS.......TSIN*

*CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 17, 2015)

I might do some scotch eggs for breakfast then have feather bones for snacks during the day and pulled pork for supper...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 17, 2015)

Stickin' with the beef ribs


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Thinkin ribs !


----------



## muttt (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll be smoking some fantastic baby back ribs in my Masterbuilt 30.  Farmer George has a fantastic little butchershop here that has the best ribs.  Rub em 24 hours ahead of time.  Then onto the racks for a 3, 2, 1 in the smoker.  with a late soak in sweat baby rays's BBQ sauce.

May have to throw in a big fatty  since there will be room.


----------



## seenred (Jun 17, 2015)

Spare Ribs!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## schaueelab (Jun 17, 2015)

Pulled pork!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moorekend (Jun 17, 2015)

Still doing spare ribs and pulled pork.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 17, 2015)

Some pulled pork spaghetti. ....


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 17, 2015)

Beer can burgers and abts


----------



## spotlight (Jun 17, 2015)

Smoking a fatty and brisket


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay... The ribs didn't work... The wings didn't work... The brisket didn't work.

SO.....

I'm going to smoke a turkey for Fathers Day!!!!!  LOL













PA190012.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## bassman (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe a brisket.













100_0876.jpg



__ bassman
__ Jan 16, 2011


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 17, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Okay... The ribs didn't work... The wings didn't work... The brisket didn't work.
> SO.....
> I'm going to smoke a turkey for Fathers Day!!!!!  LOL
> 
> ...


Now I hope you don't win tomorrow so We can see what's next. Lol


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 17, 2015)

Prepping for the tropical storm coming thru here sat afternoon - sun night. Alot of rain expected. Gazebo and tarps ready. Off all weekend, can't wait.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ok then...  guess I'll just roll up a big ol fattie and smoke it .....  :biggrin:



ohhhhhh  waittttttt...  you mean something on the smoker...   my bad ...  

gonna stick with ribs..  or something that will stick to your ribs ....


----------



## mtm29575 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll be doing a Prime Rib.


----------



## bertman (Jun 17, 2015)

Pastrami. Love me some pastrami.


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2015)

Still ribs and ABTs!


----------



## gtsjeff (Jun 17, 2015)

a big old butt lol


----------



## huskerrow (Jun 17, 2015)

Wife got 5 racks of baby backs on sale. I'll probably throw a couple of them on with my pork butts!


----------



## smokingtuckers (Jun 17, 2015)

Starting with armadillo eggs then main course of ribs and whole chickens


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 17, 2015)

Got some turkey legs I will put the smoke to. Going to cure them before smoking (put them on cure tomorrow).


----------



## mummel (Jun 17, 2015)

In for round 5 with my butt!


----------



## rctedrick (Jun 18, 2015)

Pulled Pork, I think. If not that, then ribs.

Ryan


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll be smoking some pulled pork and some smoked, baked potatoes.

Chuck


----------



## icyhot (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisket and pulled pork.


----------



## okie362 (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe pigsicles would be good?


----------



## 1finder (Jun 18, 2015)

Baby backs, Dutch's beans, roasted corn on cobb, smoked deviled eggs & a few Makers


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe some ribs...


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 18, 2015)

Ribs and brisket, might throw some peaches on for dessert.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 18, 2015)

Going with the pork loin


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 18, 2015)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## driedstick (Jun 18, 2015)

Eggs


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 18, 2015)

Probably brisket


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 18, 2015)

Some racks of spares on the PBC!


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 18, 2015)

Heading to the butcher tonight to pick up some brisket. Then it will be smoked Saturday so we can take it to the beach on Sunday.


----------



## smokedout13 (Jun 18, 2015)

I will be making a family favorite per kids request this weekend. We will be having St Louis ribs along with some cheesy MAC-N-CHEESE. Happy Fathers Day y'all


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2015)

Cured Butt Ham


----------



## stanjk (Jun 18, 2015)

Kabanosy on the schedule.


----------



## loock28 (Jun 18, 2015)

brisket and chicken legs


----------



## tsin (Jun 18, 2015)

I was notified that I was the winner yesterday..All I can say is WOW!!  because I never win anything..Thanks Todd...I will be smoking salmon for Fathers Day..


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## link (Jun 18, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day??? _

_I am planing on smoking a nice pork shoulder and maybe some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs,_

_Link_


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thinking I should thaw the rattlesnake I have in the freezer and smoke that


----------



## bocephas (Jun 18, 2015)

I've got 14 lbs of Tillamook cheddar getting a smoke this weekend, just received my delivery of Pecan and Cherry pellets from A-MAZE-N.   I may also try turning a beef chuck roast, depends on whether I drive to Costco (an hour away).  Happy Father's Day all.


----------



## bevmcginness (Jun 18, 2015)

Smoked ribs and baked potatoes, smoked baked beans.


----------



## block134 (Jun 18, 2015)

Chicken, mac and cheese, and maybe a fatty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 18, 2015)

Probably have to make some homemade tater tots to go with everything else!


----------



## congo (Jun 18, 2015)

pULLED pORK!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 18, 2015)

*DRAWING IN 6 MINUTES!!!*


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 18, 2015)

Smoking pork shoulder and feather bones. And scotch eggs for breakfast.


----------



## bigmoe615 (Jun 18, 2015)

Still going with prime rib!


----------



## spotlight (Jun 18, 2015)

And probably some homemade bacon













bacon triangle.jpg



__ spotlight
__ Jun 18, 2015


----------



## low down (Jun 18, 2015)

Some ABT's will have to be on my menu too.


----------



## markb2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Brisket because THAT is what I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from a past smoke......














Labor Day Ribs 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 18, 2015


----------



## goensouth (Jun 18, 2015)

Ribs.


----------



## tropics (Jun 18, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???  Tell us in a reply to this thread and include a picture if you want!_

_Still looks like Burgers and Dogs_


----------



## okie362 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've never smoked eggs.  Think I may have to try those this weekend!


----------



## mfreel (Jun 18, 2015)

Still planning on some ABTs.


----------



## bobbyk (Jun 18, 2015)

IMG_20150610_002245.jpg



__ bobbyk
__ Jun 18, 2015





Maybe another shoulder. I loves me some pulled pork


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm...Pork Tenderloins sound GOOD!...JJ


----------



## jonnyg (Jun 18, 2015)

sticking with the plan of beef ribs, but also thinking mac n chees


----------



## tank (Jun 18, 2015)

Well I could eat some pepper stout beef wit an extra stout on the side!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jun 18, 2015)

Im going to do up pulled pork with my delicious homemade bbq sauce, corn on the cob and make some nice fat steak burritos


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 18, 2015)

Planning on ribs still but might add some chicken legs or thighs to the cook as well.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 18, 2015)

*TODAY'S WINNER IS.......*

*












Gary S Winner.JPG



 tjohnson
 Jun 18, 2015





*
*CONGRATS GARY!!!!*


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## okie362 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup...Just called my supplier.  Gonna do some farm fresh eggs :D


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 18, 2015)

Planning on doing some Ribs and just had a request for ABT's.


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats Gary


----------



## mummel (Jun 18, 2015)

Well done Gary!


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Thanks   WHAT DID I WIN ???    This is the first thing I ever one !!!   Wow

Gary


----------



## aquaduck (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like some ribs tonight.


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 18, 2015)

Bravo Gary! Smoked Mac n' Cheese sounds like a great side to the brisket... so add that to my menu!


----------



## theogeek (Jun 18, 2015)

We are doing two pork butts for pulled pork sammiches.  Probably gonna make some coleslaw as well.  It's going to be my first use of my (2 week old) Daniel Boone for pork butts - the last time I did one was on my Char Griller COS that took WAY too much babysitting.

Looking for this one to be far better!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 18, 2015)

my plans are staying the same...  ribs


----------



## mummel (Jun 18, 2015)

In for round #6 with me pork butt!  Thanks Todd. You're you man Blue!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 18, 2015)

Still thinkin ribs.. Might have to toss on some ABT's too !  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## ibbones (Jun 18, 2015)

I smoked the Pork Butt last night so Sunday I guess I'll smoke chickens.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh, we sposed to do it every day? Still the same. Do some extra smoking on bacon after slices, smoked with AMPNS AND PMC













20150501_185142.jpg



__ dave17a
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## moorekend (Jun 18, 2015)

Still going with spare ribs and pulled pork.


----------



## fishinjoe (Jun 18, 2015)

might do some jerkey too


----------



## patg (Jun 18, 2015)

Chicken wings and legs if it doesn't rain.  Maybe some ants those are a party hit always


----------



## huskerrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Pulled pork & ribs!


----------



## papajeep (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm thinking chicken now. I've got a source for fresh ones so I might just kill em n grill em . 












image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ Jun 18, 2015


----------



## beuregard (Jun 18, 2015)

Still have a ham in the freezer, from Easter, need to use this up. Going to try bear's double smoked ham recipe


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats GARY !!!!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 18, 2015)

Chicken breast stuffed with pulled pork and wrapped with bacon


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 18, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 18, 2015






While we wait for the grand finale, how about some smoked turkey lasagna!


----------



## bassman (Jun 18, 2015)

Time for a smoked meatloaf.


----------



## dustin henry (Jun 18, 2015)

Will be smoking pork butt and ribs in my brand new master built smoker i got for Fathers Day (to myself from myself).....Haha


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Congrats GARY !!!!!!


Thanks Dave


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 18, 2015)

Dang it... Ribs, wings,  brisket, drumsticks and a turkey didn't work....

Sooooo. 

I'll smoke a spatchcocked chicken!!!!!!













P3270010.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 28, 2015


----------



## 1finder (Jun 18, 2015)

Andouille & smoked Pepper-jack and Munster cheese while dinners cooking.


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 18, 2015)

Picked up a rack of beef short ribs. Won't have the chance to smoke them until Monday, having to work all weekend.

...and found pork bellies on sale. Going to pick some up tomorrow afternoon for some more maple bourbon banh mi's.


----------



## spiral (Jun 18, 2015)

Could it be some meaty Baby Back Ribs for Fathers Day? Add some Wicked beans and I think I have a plan.


----------



## seenred (Jun 18, 2015)

Still thinking spare ribs!  :grilling_smilie:

Red


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 18, 2015)

Still doing beer can burgers


----------



## freakynorm (Jun 19, 2015)

Gonna smoke up some beef stick snacks! :)


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 19, 2015)

Going to smoke some shrimp.

Chuck


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 19, 2015)

I will be either smoking a Brisket or Pork Butt for PP. Haven't decided yet. Gonna drink a few beers while I'm at it too!!!


----------



## stanjk (Jun 19, 2015)

Sticking with the Kabanosy and eggs.


----------



## chrisesmoker (Jun 19, 2015)

I am Planning on Smoking me Up Some Ribs and Steaks on my Rec-Tec Smoker for me and My baby girl.  I didn't get to see her last weekend since I was in the Hospital so we going to do it up big this Weekend!!!!!


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 19, 2015)

Turkey legs!


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 19, 2015)

Ribs and brisket.


----------



## masshole (Jun 19, 2015)

Meat meat meat


----------



## xray (Jun 19, 2015)

Still doing Ribs and ABTs! Can't wait.


----------



## okie362 (Jun 19, 2015)

Still thinking eggs and a butt.


----------



## tank (Jun 19, 2015)

Ribs.  Lets go with Beef and Pork!


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 19, 2015)

Brisket is in the fridge.


----------



## gary s (Jun 19, 2015)

Was going to be Cured Pulled Butt,  But I'm not sure now, maybe some ribs ?  Still may be the Butt

Gary


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 19, 2015)

Smoking a pork loin


----------



## tsin (Jun 19, 2015)

Salmon and thinking chicken quarters..


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jun 19, 2015)

I am going to smoke some sausage, a tri-tip, some beans, and maybe some ribeyes.


----------



## icyhot (Jun 19, 2015)

Brisket and pulled pork


----------



## rpeters48 (Jun 19, 2015)

Same for today. Eye of round.... all these ideas might change it


----------



## low down (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm leaning more toward pulled pork....


----------



## nsno (Jun 19, 2015)

Pork Butt and Chicken Thighs


----------



## jonnyg (Jun 19, 2015)

Ribs baby!


----------



## gater308 (Jun 19, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???_

For fathers day I am going to smoke a brisket in my MES40 and 3 racks of St. Louis ribs.

The ribs are in the smoker now.













ribs in the smoker



__ gater308
__ Jun 19, 2015






After the ribs I am doing a beautiful packer brisket.

_  _


----------



## lilsmoker (Jun 19, 2015)

Pork shoulder and Salmon!!  Hoping weather holds up!


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 19, 2015)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches and maybe some home made bacon on the side.













IMG_2391.JPG



__ t-l-k
__ Jun 19, 2015


----------



## captain randy (Jun 19, 2015)

5lb twin chickens and baked beans!


----------



## link (Jun 19, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day??? _

_I am planing on smoking a nice pork shoulder and maybe some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs,_

_Link_


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 19, 2015)

Stood a better chance by entering early. Now there's 13 pages of entry's. Chances get worse by the day. Oh well,  I entered early, didn't help me.


----------



## mfreel (Jun 19, 2015)

ABTs.  Picked up the stuff today.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs* will *be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

Here they are all wrapped up and seasoned with Montreal Steak...  they will be in the refer until Sunday AM...  













DSCF2155.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 19, 2015


----------



## bigmoe615 (Jun 19, 2015)

Still going with Prime rib but chicken wings have now been added to the menu!


----------



## goensouth (Jun 19, 2015)

Goat.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats gary! I think ima throw on some brats with the pulled pork and corn on cob too


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jun 19, 2015)

first post here..... will be smoking this today in my WSM.

leg of lamb w/lots of rosemary & thyme... garlic, salt and pepper













legoflamb1.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jun 19, 2015


















legoflamb2.jpg



__ letthemeatrest
__ Jun 19, 2015


----------



## meat and 3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking forward to having our annual Fathers day Smoke.  So far I have this planned for the menu:
1.  Large Boston butt
2.  10 LBS of brined leg quarters
3.  Large brined pork loin with pepper jelly glaze
4.  Homeade brats swimming with peppers/onions/tabasco sauce/sweet and sour sauce

All that food--I'll have to make sure I stay "hydrated" with a couple cold beverages as well

Hope everyone has a great Father's Day!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 19, 2015)

Been thinking brisket, beer can burgers and abts.


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 19, 2015)

Going to smoke 2 big butts tomorrow so that Sunday will be easier.

Chuck


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 19, 2015)

*TODAY'S WINNER IS.......*

*












Dave Omak Winner.JPG



 tjohnson
 Jun 19, 2015





*
*CONGRATS DAVE!!!!*


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2015)

WOW....  Lucky, lucky, lucky me.....   Thanks much Todd.....

Dave


----------



## gary s (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats Dave

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Gary...... I'm finally getting an AMNTS.....


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats Dave and late congrats to you Gary.

Still doing brisket.


----------



## gary s (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm wishey washy  I'm not sure what I want to do. I would like to try something I have never smoked, or maybe in a long time.

Gary


----------



## papajeep (Jun 19, 2015)

I think I'll just fire up the smoker and enjoy the smell of hickory


----------



## seenred (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm still planning spare ribs!!

Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 19, 2015)

It's official, St. Louis spares & ABT's !   [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## bassman (Jun 19, 2015)

Guess I'll try and duplicate my brisket smoke.













100_0876.jpg



__ bassman
__ Jan 16, 2011


----------



## jeepdiver (Jun 19, 2015)

Since Sunday is my birthday the original plan was a brisket but not having much luck finding one around here for last than 10 bucks a pound.   Plan now is either a couple of dry aged ribeyes or a rib roast depending on what I find at the ranch store tomorrow


----------



## patg (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats guys!  I am hoping to still be able to smoke more chicken now that the wife will eat legs.  Thank god for smoking


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 19, 2015)

Mini rack of beef short ribs is on the menu.

Picked up a pork belly and have one 3 lb chunk marinating in a maple bourbon marinade.

Another waiting until Sunday to apply a char siu marinade.

All to be smoked on Monday, due to work obligations all weekend.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 19, 2015)

Okay.. Brisket, Drumsticks, Spatchy, Turkey and Wings didn't work....

Sooooo For Fathers Day I'll be smoking...

*Pork Butt!*













P5260004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 19, 2015)

staying with ribs ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well since we Oregonians only have a few more days of non-legality, I think we'll smoke some green before dinner!


----------



## moorekend (Jun 19, 2015)

Still going with spare ribs and pulled pork. But I finally got in the Weber Smokey Joe to build the mini. So if I get it finished might have to break it in Sunday with something.


----------



## rgii (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be smoking a couple racks of ribs and a pork butt! Can't wait!! Happy Father's day to all the dad's out there!


----------



## beuregard (Jun 19, 2015)

Smoked ham, cold beer, good company, can't beat that on 
Fathers day, or any day. Enjoy the day Dads!!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe some Ribeye ?


----------



## xray (Jun 19, 2015)

Still doin ribs and ABTs.


----------



## freakynorm (Jun 20, 2015)

Gonna do some smoked meat snack sticks and some pepperoni rolls.


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 20, 2015)

Going to make some pulled pork for my Grandson who is in on leave from Germany.

Chuck


----------



## rmf318 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ham and Brisket!


----------



## beefy bill (Jun 20, 2015)

Pork butts and pork tenderloin!













20150118_001259.jpg



__ beefy bill
__ Jun 20, 2015


















20150424_224429.jpg



__ beefy bill
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe some pork tenderloin......... it really depends on time. We are moving my daughter into her college campus this weekend for summer term......


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Jun 20, 2015)

Ribs and brisket.


----------



## smitty258 (Jun 20, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day???_

Well, I just received a brand new Masterbuilt Electric Smoker that my wife and mother pitched in got for me. It was the one that was on daily deal on Amazon earlier this week. It is my first smoker, so I have a lot to learn but I'm going to preseason it today after I assemble it and do my very first smoke on Father's Day! I think I'm going to try a pork butt or maybe a few racks of ribs. Heck if I get brave enough I might even do both!

Thanks to A-MAZE-N for this giveaway and for the opportunity to win one of their great products. I keep reading that one of their pellet trays is pretty much a must have for my model of smoker. I think I'm going to try a few smokes in "stock config" before I start throwing mods into the mix!


----------



## icyhot (Jun 20, 2015)

IMAG0014.jpg



__ icyhot
__ Jun 20, 2015





Brisket and pulled pork


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 20, 2015)

congrats Dave! Some fellow Michigander posted some baked beans that he smoked... I happen to have two big cans of bush's baked beans kicking around. I figure some hot sauce and some smoke may just take em up a notch or two.

so far:

brisket (picking up this morning from restaurant depot)

some turkey legs I have in brine/cure

mac n cheese

and beans.

wish I was making some pork, as the drippings would be nice for the beans, not too sure the brisket drippings will really work or not (will make the call when I see it.


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 20, 2015)

Smoking a brisket as we speak since I won't have time tomorrow.


----------



## tsin (Jun 20, 2015)

Some salmon and chicken quarters..with my smoking hot wife..


----------



## tank (Jun 20, 2015)

Roadside chicken is one of my favorites!


----------



## spiral (Jun 20, 2015)

Still planning on an awesome Prime Rib for our Father's day meal. Going to be a terrific day.


----------



## angie6612 (Jun 20, 2015)

Making my hubby smoked ribs.


----------



## gary s (Jun 20, 2015)

Still trying to decide, Maybe Ribs and beans

Gary


----------



## spotlight (Jun 20, 2015)

Going to smoke moar meat!

Past Q:












image.jpg



__ spotlight
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 20, 2015)

More trout for my dad and husband!!  I would love to finally get a chance to try all your fun stuff everyone keeps talking about!
Patti


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 20, 2015)

Been busy setting up after a long night of Zombies and pot stickers. Fathers day started early. Congrats Dave. One more trip to the store. Enjoy your day.


----------



## bassman (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't forget Dutch's Wicked baked beans.


----------



## masshole (Jun 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ masshole
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## smokering90 (Jun 20, 2015)

just picked up my first whole packer brisket, plan on starting tonight around 9. Get to spend the weekend with my daughter, this will be my first fathers day with her I've been deployed every fathers day for the last 3 years so this is a very nice weekend for me.


----------



## trucking13 (Jun 20, 2015)

16 pork steaks, 1 7# beef chuck, wicked beans, corn on the cob, pototeo salad

Using my anazin smoker and red apple wine pellets, thanks TODD


----------



## okie362 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm beginning to waffle on my choice.  Now I'm thinking I may try the Tijuana Hot Links Chef WIllie posted in another thread.  It will only be in the 90s here in OK so might need some extra heat.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs will be on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Here they are all wrapped up and seasoned with Montreal Steak... they will be in the refer until Sunday AM...














DSCF2155.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't know----It's Father's Day, and since I'm the Father for 43 years now, I don't do the cooking!!

I'll be at Bear Jr's house at 4 PM tomorrow, and I don't know what he's making me yet.

It's usually Prime Rib, but I don't know what it will be this time.

Bear


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 20, 2015)

Chicken qtrs


----------



## bigmoe615 (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking like Prime rib and chicken wings tomorrow!


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jun 20, 2015)

I am going to smoke some bottom round for French Dip Sandwiches.


----------



## lemans (Jun 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jun 20, 2015





  Cold smoked cheddar and pepper jack cheese.  It goes with the brisket in the smoker


----------



## lemans (Jun 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## lemans (Jun 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2015)

Pork Chops was the only meat on sale. Guess it's Pork Chops this weekend...JJ


----------



## cbennefield (Jun 20, 2015)

Pork shoulder













image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## goensouth (Jun 20, 2015)

Brisket


----------



## huskerrow (Jun 20, 2015)

Baby Backs!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 20, 2015)

Thawed 4 Cornish hens.  I will be smoking them and barbecuing a whole chicken.  This will go along with the smoke leg of lamb leftovers from last weekend.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 20, 2015)

20150620_173305.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ Jun 20, 2015





beer can burgers and abts in the MES now.  Starting a brisket early, early in the morning in the jumbo mini with burnt ends and Dutchs wicked baked beans to follow.


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 20, 2015)

RIBS and ABT's


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 20, 2015)

*TODAY'S WINNER IS........*

*












Smokin Phil.JPG



 tjohnson
 Jun 20, 2015





*
*ENTER EVERY DAY TO WIN THE DAILY PRIZE
EACH DAILY ENTRY WILL QUALIFY FOR THE GRAND PRIZE*


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2015)

HEY Phil !!!!!!   Congrats......


Dave


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 20, 2015)

Pork Shoulder, eggs, and Mac & Cheese!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats Phil.  

Brisket, burnt ends and Dutchs baked beans.


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 20, 2015)

Got the pork butt in tonight and the feather bones go in tomorrow morning


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 20, 2015)

For Fathers Day, I'm Really going to smoke......

Prime Beef Brisket!













P6200001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## litterbug (Jun 20, 2015)

Pork butt


----------



## gtsjeff (Jun 20, 2015)

waiting on the new heating element can't wait to smoke a butt


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Smoking a pork loin.


----------



## jonnyg (Jun 20, 2015)

Beef ribs


----------



## xray (Jun 20, 2015)

Ribs and ABTs!!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 20, 2015)

Pulled pork to make chimichangas.  Yum!













100_1945.JPG



__ bassman
__ Jan 23, 2011


----------



## mummel (Jun 20, 2015)

OK so I've made a last minute change.  I'm doing some ribs tomorrow!  Took them out the freezer this afternoon.  Cant wait.


----------



## 1finder (Jun 20, 2015)

Still doing Baby backs, Dutch's beans, roasted corn on the cobb, smoked deviled eggs. Andouille & cheese while cooking w/makers for dad...


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 21, 2015)

Beef short ribs and a couple variations of pork belly, char siu and maple bourbon.


----------



## spotlight (Jun 21, 2015)

image.jpg



__ spotlight
__ Jun 21, 2015






Some more bacon. The green stuff is jalepeno cilantro bacon :)


----------



## freakynorm (Jun 21, 2015)

Smoked meat stick snacks!


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 21, 2015)

I smoked 2 large butts today along with a dozen potatoes. Meat is all pulled and packaged and ready to heat tomorrow.

Should make for a more stress-free day.

Chuck


----------



## deadhead pretty (Jun 21, 2015)

Chicken legs, chicken thighs, pork steaks(blade shoulder steaks for y'all not from stl), stl cut spares, rump roast, chuck roast burnt ends, and bottom round roast, plus the obligatory grilled burgers and hot dogs for the kids.


----------



## rmf318 (Jun 21, 2015)

Dad wants glazed ham now... going to give it a shot!


----------



## masshole (Jun 21, 2015)

image.jpg



__ masshole
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to all. Enjoy. Good luck to everyone in the grand prize drawing. Now back to the smoker.


----------



## goensouth (Jun 21, 2015)

Texas Hot Links


----------



## smokering90 (Jun 21, 2015)

Got the brisket on now, qview will be coming


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day everyone, still smoking a pork loin!


----------



## rpeters48 (Jun 21, 2015)

not looking like anything at this point as the smoker wont heat up :( gonna see if the thermal link went


----------



## romeo692 (Jun 21, 2015)

Chicken thighs


----------



## icyhot (Jun 21, 2015)

Still brisket and pulled pork


----------



## seenred (Jun 21, 2015)

St. Louis Spareribs!

Red


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 21, 2015)

Grab some chicken to go with the pork tenderloin. 

Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 21, 2015)

happy fathers day! brisket is on, wife is making the cold sides, about to head to church for my daughter's 40 day old blessing. life is good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2015)

Gonna do some chicken today too! Roadside chicken that is!


----------



## tank (Jun 21, 2015)

I could eat some brisket!


----------



## tsin (Jun 21, 2015)

Chicken quarters and salmon..


----------



## smokinkevin (Jun 21, 2015)

Spear ribs


----------



## spiral (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to Everyone!!!! Be Safe and have a great day.  Decided to go simple, Chicken Skewers For today's smoke.


----------



## moorekend (Jun 21, 2015)

Got the spare ribs and pork butt going in the smoker. Also picked up a brisket yesterday so having brisket too.


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads on here!

I decided to go with the Pork Butt for some pulled pork. Got up real early this morning and got it on the smoker. It's not a big one, only 4 pounds. Will be ready to eat way ahead of dinner time!


----------



## papajeep (Jun 21, 2015)

I changed it all up, I'm smokin some butterflied pork chops , boudin & just for chits n giggles spam. Why? Because I can [emoji]128540[/emoji]












image.jpg



__ papajeep
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 21, 2015)

St. Louis spares & ABT's


----------



## moozoo (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day, all!

Keeping it simple and quick today in hopes of dodging the thunderstorms.  I'm doing a whole chicken and some fresh pork/cherry sausages I picked up yesterday.  Using some cherry wood that I've been saving up.


----------



## racer x (Jun 21, 2015)

Brisket!


----------



## racer x (Jun 21, 2015)

Brisket !


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day everyone...












20150621_111951.jpg



__ ajsmokes
__ Jun 21, 2015





Got my pulled pork finished this morning and got the feather bones in the smoker now..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

This Father's Day, pork ribs ARE on the menu..... We like them and the left overs are awesome.....

 Pictures from this AM......  Simmering in the smoke from Pitmaster's Choice pellets......














DSCF2159.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2015


















DSCF2160.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2015






........MONEY.....


............













DSCF2163.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 21, 2015)

*TODAY'S WINNER Is........*

*












Tank.JPG



 tjohnson
 Jun 21, 2015





*
*CONGRATS TANK!!!!!*

*TOMORROW WE DRAW FOR THE GRAND PRIZE WINNER!!!!*


----------



## dale 128 (Jun 21, 2015)

Pork Belly


----------



## ajsmokes (Jun 21, 2015)

Congrats Tank.. 

Tomorrow pick me TJohnson.... lol


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

Congrats Tank.....   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2015)

Drove home from Ma. and made my Breakfast Sausage.













100_2273.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 21, 2015






Richie


----------



## smokedout13 (Jun 21, 2015)

St Louis ribs and mac n cheese













20150621_114247.jpg



__ smokedout13
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## xray (Jun 21, 2015)

Ribs! For the last drawing!!












image.jpg



__ xray
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 21, 2015)

Pulled pork sandwiches for this dad.


----------



## moorekend (Jun 21, 2015)

Brisket, pork butt, and spare ribs. Also got some Dutch's baked beans going.


----------



## okie362 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ended up not being able to smoke anything due to having to go out and check on family members in the dang floods around here.  Worth it though given everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 21, 2015)

Should be alot more family like you in the world today. Glad everyone's good. No lie when Stevie Ray Vaughn sang Texas Flood. You guys are taking a beating. Happy fathers day.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 21, 2015)

sign me up for the grand prize...  ribs, ribs, and more ribs ....


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 21, 2015)

20150621_163427.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Jun 21, 2015






Some rubbed cherry-pecan smoked pork roll for lunch today.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 21, 2015)

Brisket, burnt ends and Dutchs beans


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 21, 2015






Well for the next smoke it's time for more Tri Tip and Chef JJ's smokey Au Jus!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 21, 2015)

For Fathers Day We smoked Brisket using our MES and AMNPS with  hickory pellets. Turned out great! 













photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Aug 17, 2014


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 21, 2015)

Congrats Tank. Things are finishing up here. Mac n cheese went better than expected, kids loved it. Turkey legs.. I may need to crisp up the skin.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2015)

Congrats Tank !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good to see ya, Buddy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 21, 2015)

Well It was Rib Eyes on the Grill













IMG_20150621_180403_428.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_20150621_180640_357.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 21, 2015)

Pork Shoulder and Mac & Cheese


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jun 21, 2015)

ribs


----------



## bassman (Jun 21, 2015)

Made a big batch of sourdough cinnamon rolls with a orange/pecan glaze.













100_3428.jpg



__ bassman
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## hunter rose (Jun 21, 2015)

Dino Ribs!













IMG_1290.JPG



__ hunter rose
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_1291 - Copy.JPG



__ hunter rose
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_1291.JPG



__ hunter rose
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_1292.JPG



__ hunter rose
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_1294.JPG



__ hunter rose
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_1295.JPG



__ hunter rose
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## jonnyg (Jun 21, 2015)

Beef Ribs came out great! 













IMG_5395.JPG



__ jonnyg
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_5396.JPG



__ jonnyg
__ Jun 21, 2015


















IMG_5397.JPG



__ jonnyg
__ Jun 21, 2015






JonnyG


----------



## regrunt (Jun 21, 2015)

Smoked venison meatloaf today!


----------



## link (Jun 21, 2015)

_What are you smoking for Father's Day??? _

_I am planing on smoking a nice pork shoulder and maybe some hard boiled eggs for deviled eggs,_

_Link_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2015)

I need to find a Packer Brisket! I don't need that much meat for my family but I want to try get them consistently juicy and want to try Aaron Franklin's Paper Technique...JJ


----------



## seenred (Jun 21, 2015)

St. Louis Spare Ribs!

Red


----------



## freakynorm (Jun 22, 2015)

Smoked meat stick snacks!


----------



## milo (Jun 22, 2015)

Buffalo wings! 













2015-06-21 17.58.11.jpg



__ milo
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## rmf318 (Jun 22, 2015)

honey glazed ham and turkey!


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2015)

Breakfast Sausage made with Chicken Thighs and Salt Pork

Tasty













100_2273.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 22, 2015






Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 22, 2015)

Getting ready for my day late and a dollar short, Father's Day smoke...

Beef short ribs













IMG_7659.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015





   

Rubbed, massaged and relaxing 'til morning













IMG_7662.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015






Also have a pair of pork bellies bathing in a couple of marinades, a maple bourbon and a char siu.













IMG_7671.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015





   













IMG_7674.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015






Pics at 11


----------



## icyhot (Jun 22, 2015)

Brisket and pulled pork.


----------



## stanjk (Jun 22, 2015)

eggs, for deviled eggs.


----------



## tank (Jun 22, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Tank !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear.  Good to be around and a nice surprise.  Hopefully life slows down a little to be around a little more.  I made my best ever pulled pork over the weekend so this just ups it a little more.


----------



## mummel (Jun 22, 2015)

In for the final round with my ribs, thanks Todd!!!!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Jun 22, 2015)

Pork Loin


----------



## gater308 (Jun 22, 2015)

Need that AMNPS!!!!!!

Fathers Day was great. My new MES40 is starting to get broken in.

1st Brisket:













first brisket.jpg



__ gater308
__ Jun 22, 2015


















first brisket sliced.jpg



__ gater308
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## mummel (Jun 22, 2015)

What time is the grand price draw!!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it said noon time


----------



## mummel (Jun 22, 2015)

Ah I see 1pm EDT.  Sweet!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2015)

*KEEP ENTERING!!!*​ ​*GRAND PRIZE DRAWING in 2 HOURS!!!*​


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 22, 2015)

Father's day smoke was a 16lb brisket. Made some burnt ends with the wife's homemade chipotle BBQ sauce that were amazing.


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 22, 2015)

I ATE MY LEFTOVER BRISKET FROM SATURDAY, BARBECUE BEANS, COLESLAW SALAD AND HOME MADE ICE CREAM 
HAPPY TUMMY!


----------



## masshole (Jun 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ masshole
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 22, 2015)

Pulled Pork was Great Yesterday. Had just enough left over for my wife and I to make some pulled pork sliders to take to work for lunch today.

Now to plan the cookout for the 4th of July!!!


----------



## spotlight (Jun 22, 2015)

Tasty left overs for dinner tonight. Pretty neat seeing all the q-view. Leaves me hungry...


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 22, 2015)

I was all set to smoke the meat and beans as previously posted, but the wife brought home a couple of HUGE steaks from the meat market.  They were the kind that start with a W and end with a U, so you know they were expensive.  I can't believe she actually spent a hundo on a couple of steaks, but lordy they were good.  I did a reverse sear on them after an hour in the smoker.  Internal temp was up around 120 when I pulled them and slapped them on a hot griddle I set up over the turkey fryer.  Crusted in my special steak dust and I was in heaven.  She even baked sweet potatoes and made salads to go with.  I am a lucky lucky man...  NOW, IF I COULD JUST WIN THAT GRAND PRIZE!  :)


----------



## trucking13 (Jun 22, 2015)

you guys gotta try todd's red apple wine pellets, my wife is in love. went great on her pork steaks


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2015)

Rib Eyes, Rib Eyes   













IMG_20150621_180640_357.jpg



__ gary s
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Jun 22, 2015)

Fathers day was great smoked some burgers after a long trip From Columbus OH. got home just in time 

Hope everyone had a great fathers day 

DS


----------



## t-l-k (Jun 22, 2015)

Had some tasty pulled pork.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 22, 2015)

20150621_213845.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ Jun 22, 2015


















20150621_232548.jpg



__ hamrhead1971
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## mfreel (Jun 22, 2015)

We really did have some ABTs yesterday!  Thanks!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2015)

*THE WINNER OF THE GRAND PRIZE IS..........*

*












Bassman Winner.JPG



 tjohnson
 Jun 22, 2015





*


----------



## mummel (Jun 22, 2015)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 22, 2015)

I never really expected to win anything (never do).  Thanks so much Todd for having this drawing.  I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2015)

*THANKS to everyone who entered!!*

*If you ever need a random number generator, go to http://www.random.org*

*Input your numbers and hit the button*

*Takes all the hard work out of choosing a winner!!*


----------



## okie362 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice of you to provide this give away.  Thank you!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats Keith !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I always Knew You Were A Winner!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats Bassman, more cool toys. Thanks for the contest Todd. Till next year?


----------



## bassman (Jun 22, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Keith !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John!  I really never do win anything.  Really surprised me.


----------



## bassman (Jun 22, 2015)

wimpy69 said:


> Congrats Bassman, more cool toys. Thanks for the contest Todd. Till next year?


Thanks Wimpy69.  I need all the help I can get.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to ALL the winners and a great thanks to Todd for putting this on!!!! 

A full contest is a happy contest LOL

DS


----------



## xray (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! This really was a neat contest. Thank you Todd!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats Bassman....  and to Todd....you are aces as always....


----------



## moorekend (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners and to Todd for having the contest with great prizes.


----------



## doubles shooter (Jun 22, 2015)

Todd, Thanks again.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 22, 2015)

Congratulations everyone!
Todd, as always you are awesome!


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 22, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *THANKS to everyone who entered!!*
> 
> *If you ever need a random number generator, go to http://www.random.org*
> 
> ...


Thanks for a all the fun Todd.  It was a blast. 

brian


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Todd for all the great prizes and a ton of fun, Git mine today Wow !!  talk about Fast Delivery.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you TODD.........


........................













DSCF2165.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 24, 2015








I'm a lucky dude.....   ..:yahoo:...


----------



## beefy bill (Jun 24, 2015)

Congratulations everyone! I'm gonna win one of these days...I NEED a tube smoker!


----------

